# Problem with my cousin(Girl)



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

well, i have only a few minutes...

this is the situation..

Day before Yesterday:
My cousin(girl) came to my house for her holidays. She found GTA:SA, GTA:VC on my pile of discs. And requested to install it. felling pity to her i insalled the game 

Yesterday:

The girl is playing the games 24/7. She dosen't care swearing, nudity and violence in the game. She's enjoying it all. The problem is i barely have a chance to get my hands on the computer. Mean while, she is using cheats and thinking that she is ultimate in the game..

Today:

She has gone to take her bath. And will be here in 5mins. Now, tell me a way to disable cheats and to convince girl in a nice way that she should not play the game is she is 17 years only. She knows about all things. She has a Boy Friend too. When i told her to not play the game she told me exactly "Fu(k off". We are close enough to a rude talk. but i can't talk rudely to that girl. 

So, please tell me a way to disable cheats in both the games...

damn, i think she's out from the bathroom. gotta close this..

Bye.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 24, 2009)

Bear until the game is over.Disabling the Cheats is not going to help.Infact the game will get more difficult and she may end up being on the computer.
  Also grow up and accept the fact that these days the girl are just there too.
  So stay cool and everything will wear off and next time try to refraining from suggesting some games.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ Install Mafia and make her play that , really these days girls too like GTA and people like me like Sims  ,


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

One tight smack would do a world of good...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Give away the disks to a friend for a few days and delete the EXE file or some other files from the game folders. If the game can't run, the game can't be played.  

After that, install some decent game if she really wants to play. 

Didn't your parents see/hear what she was playing all the time?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 24, 2009)

She's is 17 yaar........I dnt think u shud protest her frm playing ths type of game.....

If we can y can't she???

Just answer one ques........agr wo ladki na hoke ladka hota to bhi kya tum aisehi protest karte???

Wats the main prblm?? She's playing tat type of games?? Or u can't access the machine as she's playing games all the times.....


----------



## hellknight (Jul 24, 2009)

Uninstall graphic card drivers..


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 24, 2009)

create new Limited Access User Account


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2009)

Even when i was in Chennai, children's in my neighborhood used to play GTA:VC every weekends. I remember my PC on Saturdays and even few Sundays. And among the gang of kid's 80% of them were girls and their age isn't more than 12. Now what to say? I never try to stop them fro playing Vice City, instead i just leave them. 
I even installed NFS:MW for them, but they like to play Vice City more than any game. Infact they didn't care about the nudity,violence at all. Hope u got that.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 24, 2009)

also i have a good idea , Rollback Graphic drivers to oldest possible this way the game will run but give less framerates . so se wouldnt enjoy


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

just leave her alone...


----------



## staticsid (Jul 24, 2009)

Ha ha ha !
Gender equality mate...


Besides,  "She knows about all things. She has a Boy Friend too."

Sounds like that Tom Petty song... Free Falling...


----------



## als2 (Jul 24, 2009)

let her play


----------



## R2K (Jul 24, 2009)

say something...........who owns that machine.............?????

if it belongs to u.......go use it.....or is it like u r afraid of her in someway


----------



## utsav (Jul 24, 2009)

You could hav wrote cousin sis instead of cousin (girl) 

And she is 17 so just 1 yr less than whatz recommended for that game. Does it really make sense to b worried abt her? These days girls r way more advanced than before even if they dont hav any BF . sex , nudity , erotic stories and other stuff r discussed among girls very casually.
When boys can discuss abt such stuff then whats the problem if girls do so?
And am sure u r nt a innocent child too 

If u really want to stop her frm playing GTA then just remove the graphics card and switch to igp


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2009)

Tu kitna darroo hai vamsi


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

^
He is using IGP only.

@Vamsi Bear her this she's at your house. If you really think that your PC has been seized then you might want to make her realize that it's your house and PC.
'Leave me alone' cheat might help.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2009)

utsav said:


> If u really want to stop her frm playing GTA then just remove the graphics card and switch to igp



Hope he is now playing the game with the IGP. Have a look at his siggy. 

So better leave her or as said, delete the .exe file.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

As for girls being advanced in such stuff....ask me. Every girl(almost) in my class has the great F-word written on her desk with a marker pen  Two gals got suspended for a week when a teacher found that.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 24, 2009)

shift+delete Windows\System32


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> As for girls being advanced in such stuff....ask me. Every girl(almost) in my class has the great F-word written on her desk with a marker pen  Two gals got suspended for a week when a teacher found that.



Yup, they were really advanced with that kinda stuff than boys. Even one of my friend's GF ask him to come and stay with her in her room, when she is alone as her roommates went for their home town. Now tell me how we expect the boy to behave normal at an abnormal situation. Even i do something.


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Yup, they were really advanced with that kinda stuff than boys. Even *one of my friend's GF* ask him to come and stay with her in her room, when she is alone as her roommates went for their home town. Now tell me how we expect the boy to behave normal at an abnormal situation. Even i do something.



I think its you only


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

yaaar...

she is almost playing from 7.30AM to NOW. he had her lunch for 10 minutes. And what the fu(k. She's doing the free roaming instead doing missions. Taking the bicycles, and going at 10kmph speed, walking like nuts on the streets without any reason, i've controlled my self from shouting "go fu(k your self" at her. She has just gotten off the computer as she was feeling asleep. She will sleep for 2 hours or something.

i'll talk about the member's suggestions in a minute...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2009)

@Coool
Don't reveal the truth...Juz kidding.. 

If she(my friend's GF) ask me, then i'd go without any second thought. But for real, she ask him. Anyway, i got my own GF to do that.


----------



## angie (Jul 24, 2009)

believe me girls just love this game.. my cousin is totally addicted to vice city (uses cheats)..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2009)

@vamsikrishna919

Now i got the real feeling to scold her. What's she doing, other than doing missions. So now you better delete the gtavc.exe file and hide your disc somewhere else, where she couldn't find it. 
Don't talk rude to her. Just make her understand that it's your home and your PC. Also tell her that u need a lil bit of privacy. Hope she'd understand.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

^
Exactly! Same's the case with my cousin. Whenever I visit her house she's always playing Vice City on her lappy.


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> If she(my friend's GF) ask me, then i'd go without any second thought.



Good boy


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Yup, they were really advanced with that kinda stuff than boys. Even one of my friend's GF ask him to come and stay with her in her room, when she is alone as her roommates went for their home town. Now tell me how we expect the boy to behave normal at an abnormal situation. Even i do something.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2009)

Coool said:


> Good boy



Thank you, Sir. 



Liverpool_fan said:


>





*www.picpiggy.com/smile/ashamed/ashamed0005.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Tu kitna darroo hai vamsi



+1 

Stay at your PC and don't let her play. That's your PC. 

Unless you do that, "You have been PWNed by your cousin sister."


----------



## utsav (Jul 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> He is using IGP only.





rajkumar_pb said:


> Hope he is now playing the game with the IGP. Have a look at his siggy.
> .




oops i noticed just GTA so thot that his sis is playing GTA 4 which Fu(ks any system out thr so suggested to shift to igp


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

I could have told to her in the face that, 'just leave my system now' or just deleted any system files of the game. But the reason is her daddy helped a lot for my family(Her father is my mom's brother). And that too...THEY ARE MATCHING ME TO HER. So, just want to keep her happy. And that doesn't mean that i want my self to be bored by her.

I i go away she would call me and ask me to sit beside her and see what she's doing. She also asked me that 'can't we play as a female?'

I tried redirecting her to Heavenly Sword. But she said she would like the open world.

Then i searched for GTA IV and found that i've given the disc to one of my friend.

I just want her to make a diversion instead of being a maniac who plays the game for no reason. I just want to make her to play missions. But she feels that it is too boring. And she would prefer to play like this(free roaming).

To keep this game away from her i told to my mom that 'The game she is containing lot of nudity and profanity'

My mother replied 'she's not a small kid now. Let her play. After all it's only for a week.'

what to do now?


----------



## angie (Jul 24, 2009)

put the word 'GIRL' in thread's name and see the response....


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2009)

@vamsikrishna919

Even your mom supports her. Now that's a big problem. If you wish i'll give you one of files from my Hard Disk(which is full of virus), so that you can't able to open any application  . How's this idea?
I am so happy to help you... 

If you deny my offer, i have only one thing to say. How does she looks? If she looks pretty good, leave her to play. Or else ask her to leave your PC.... 



			
				angie said:
			
		

> put the word 'GIRL' in thread's name and see the response....


He already seen that. Two pages of replies, within few hours.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> If you deny my offer, i have only one thing to say. How does she looks? If she looks pretty good, leave her to play. Or else ask her to leave your PC....


She's his sister...


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> what to do now?



take a flight ticket and go to goa for relaxation....That's the only solution...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

What's all this got to do with her looking pretty or not?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I could have told to her in the face that, 'just leave my system now' or just deleted any system files of the game. But the reason is her daddy helped a lot for my family(*Her father is my mom's brother*). And that too...*THEY ARE MATCHING ME TO HER*. So, just want to keep her happy. And that doesn't mean that i want my self to be bored by her.
> 
> I i go away she would call me and ask me to sit beside her and see what she's doing. She also asked me that 'can't we play as a female?'
> 
> ...



@Liverpool_Fan

That doesn't mean she is her sister....



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> What's all this got to do with her looking pretty or not?



Just kidding bro.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Give away the disks to a friend for a few days and delete the EXE file or some other files from the game folders. If the game can't run, the game can't be played.



Try it! Guaranteed to suck seed!  

When the game doesn't start up, tell her that there must be a virus in the disk!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

Coool said:


> I think its you only




 



vamsikrishna919 said:


> yaaar...
> 
> she is almost playing from 7.30AM to NOW.



OMG!  And you were offline for that amount of time. I am feeling bad.  Let her play today for the entire time..... and tomorrow get up early and it on the computer chair and resist when she tells you get up from the chair.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @Liverpool_Fan
> 
> That doesn't mean she is her sister....



Cousin sister.

I know MATCHING can mean something else [] but I think Vamsi's got a real problem in putting this thoughts across the keyboard correctly. Do you mean Comparing by Matching Vamsi?


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> If you wish i'll give you one of files from my Hard Disk(which is full of virus), so that you can't able to open any application  . How's this idea?
> I am so happy to help you...



Good idea...



rajkumar_pb said:


> If you deny my offer, i have only one thing to say. How does she looks? If she looks pretty good, leave her to play. Or else ask her to leave your PC....



best idea


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

She's not my sis. But what, i think that's call ****-in-law. I don't know that relation. She's my mamaji's(brother to my mom) daughter. 

She's girl with decent looks. Not a girl like aish or something. More thank enough looks to make few boyfriends. Which she already has. 

@rajkumar,

are you crazy. You want me to fu(k my system. No way man. I've got some moves in my sis(incl. P0rn

fu(k.. first gotta hide that..

will be back..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Try it! Guaranteed to suck seed!
> 
> When the game doesn't start up, tell her that there must be a virus in the disk!!



Delete a .img file from Game Folder and now it'd solve the problem. 



			
				[URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=29632" said:
			
		

> vamsikrishna919[/URL]]She's not my sis. But what, i think that's call ****-in-law. I don't know that relation. She's my mamaji's(brother to my mom) daughter.
> 
> She's girl with decent looks. Not a girl like aish or something. More thank enough looks to make few boyfriends. Which she already has.
> 
> ...



Chill bro. She ain't your sister.And you don't like her. I accept it. 

But hope she doesn't dig that much to view all your p0rn movies. That's all we can do now.

Or else just do what i say here. Deleting the .img file would do good. And immediately after that hide your p0rn movies by Lock Folder kinda software. That's it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

@liverpool...

i meant our family members will always talk about our marriage.

i don't like it.. coz.. she is a very fast girl..

i can't even count her boyfriends list...

and i'm way too slow..

comparions of maruthi 800 with Ferrari.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

Her father is your mom's brother? That's not sister in law. That's cousin sister.
Or do I need some sleep?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Her father is your mom's brother? That's not sister in law. That's cousin sister.
> Or do I need some sleep?



Just leave it. He told us that he don't like her. So we leave it here. 

@Vamsi
Whatever you're going to do, do it fast. Once she wake up, you don't able to work in your own system...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Time is of the essence, my friend! Sabotage the game and hide your *ahem* folder for safety!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

Go and pluck off the fuse from the mains!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Time is of the essence, my friend! Sabotage the game and hide your *ahem* folder for safety!!


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Go and pluck off the fuse from the mains!



you're tooo intelligent D_J


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Time is of the essence, my friend! Sabotage the game and hide your *ahem* folder for safety!!



yeah, otherwise she gonna play with them too 24*7


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

^ ROFL!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

just disabling the DirectX in dxdiag.

let's hope for best. She should be awake with 7PM. Gotta watch Zeitgeist in this break. Will meet you guys later. Bye.


----------



## toofan (Jul 24, 2009)

In some places Mama's (Mother's Brother) daughter is not considered as sister. Now if she is ur friend then no need to hide any thing. if she feels shy she will not watch that and if not then why you care. As she already knows everything about mature content. But yes she can blackmail you when she finds all that porn things and that depends upon ur chemistry with her.

I think you have some positive feelings about her. So you want to protect her. One day you have to marry her. Best of luck.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

toofan said:


> I think you have some positive feelings about her. So you want to protect her. One day you have to marry her. Best of luck.



Bahut dooooooooor nikal gaye!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

What I see right now is that this page has stretched to 2 full pages but the boy is still clueless about what to do.
@Vamsi Fortune favours the brave. Go to her as simply tell her, 'listen up girl. The thing you're pwning since morning is mine and I want to use it.'


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 24, 2009)

Remove the chair in front of the computer.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

How's that gonna help? Psychos and addicts don't care about comfort.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

toofan said:


> In some places Mama's (Mother's Brother) daughter is not considered as sister.



Ah! I get it now.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Go to her as simply tell her, 'listen up girl. The thing you're pwning since morning is mine and I want to use it.'




Yea, like if vamsi would like to tell it in Hindi it would be, "Aye ladki sun! Jo chiz tu subhe se dama rahi hai woh mera hai aur mein ise istamal karna chahta hu."


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ Hahaha


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Yea, like if vamsi would like to tell it in Hindi it would be, "Aye ladki sun! Jo chiz tu subhe se dama rahi hai woh mera hai aur mein ise istamal karna chahta hu."



He'd probably speak all this in Telugu.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

she just wokeup, came here. and opened GTA San Andreas and found error about Dxdiag. She shouted in scream and said, that thing should be repaired when i get back from the cinema." Saying so, she left to cinema with my mother, and my li'l cousin. Now, what to do?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you a slave or something? Just refuse to repair it!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 24, 2009)

Vamsi's machine was pwnd by a girl! This is worse than selfpwnage yaar


----------



## Nithu (Jul 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Are you a slave or something? Just refuse to repair it!


LOL


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

yaar, she has full support from my mom. My mom will do anything for her. She just cares her like me. I think it's time to black mail the girl about her boyfriend stuff...but what if she says, 'if you have that much dare, go and tell..' or may be she might have observed the p0rno i've placed on the recycle bin.... for the first time in my life...I'm afraid..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Are you a slave or something? Just refuse to repair it!


Exactly.

If she still fights. Tell here to STFU and GTFO while making the hand gesture.  Or if you are really scared [], then tell her that you are a n00b and have no idea what've happened.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> yaar, she has full support from my mom. My mom will do anything for her. She just cares her how she cares me. I think it's time to black mail the girl about her boyfriend stuff...but what if she says, 'if you have that much dare, go and tell..' or may be she might have observed the p0rno* i've placed on the recycle bin.*... for the first time in my life...I'm afraid..



Take no offense but that was a n00bish thing to do...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

You have a PS3 right? Why not let her play GTA IV on it? Full week of pwnage by a gal can be worse than FBI torture. If you want I can courier you the GTA IV disc.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

^ i thought that it was the safest place in the entire universe...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

@vamsi: I don't think kind words will work now. Who is she to command you?! you will have to ho your anger and anger each and every question she asks for not allowing her to use the PC. Like if she asks "why are you not allowing me to play games"? You can reply that "I have other works to do or it's my wish".


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^ i thought that it was the safest place in the entire universe...



No mate. In fact if it resided where it lay before, it probably wouldn't have been found. But when you put it in Recycle Bin, then it's just two clicks away from the desktop.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> You have a PS3 right? Why not let her play GTA IV on it? Full week of pwnage by a gal can be worse than FBI torture. If you want I can courier you the GTA IV disc.



if you courier it, it will take more than 4 days to reach my place. Not a good idea. I should bring my ps2 back from the pile of junk i think. I still have GTA:SA image on my pc. 

Yes, i will give GTA:SA in ps2. she should enjoy it as the character control with a analog controller is like wiping one's @ss with silk..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

> No mate. In fact if it resided where it lay before, it probably wouldn't have been found. But when you put it in Recycle Bin, then it's just two clicks away from the desktop.



There is no one in my house even to clean my computer and let alone using it. So, there are some days when I have placed p0rnos directly on the desktop for 2 months or something.

@DJ. i would have done that the day before yesterday but i don't want to make her sad. Hay! after all she is my close relative.


----------



## confused (Jul 24, 2009)

1>vamsi tell her you are a noob and have no idea how to fix it
2>to convince your mom tell her the problem might have been caused by overheating due to over useage by ur sister (i know it sounds dumb, but worth a shot) (only indicate so, a direct accusation will surely mean crossing swords with ur sister, and we know who is gonna win)
3>dont ever marry her. Not only will she walk all over you, she will also get ur mom's support to do so 
4>btw this thread made my day


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

confused said:


> 3>dont ever marry her. Not only will she walk all over you, *she will also get ur mom's support to do so*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> There is no one in my house even to clean my computer and let alone using it. So, there are some days when I have placed p0rnos directly on the desktop for 2 months or something.


But now your "Cousin" is here... 
Bet she'll blackmail you to give her away your PC...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

@vamsi: The safest way to hide objectionable files... 

1. Firstly change the extension of the files.
2. Create a New Folder. Right click and choose rename. Then highlight the text and while pressing Alt, type 0160 and press Enter.
3. Dump all the files there.
4. Right click and select properties, and in Customize select Change Icon. Select a blank icon from there and press OK. And voila the entire folder is invisible. Keep the folder in midst of other folders.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> @vamsi: The safest way to hide objectionable files...
> 
> 1. Firstly change the extension of the files.
> 2. Create a New Folder. Right click and choose rename. Then highlight the text and while pressing Alt, type 0160 and press Enter.
> ...



And put the folder's shortcut on the desktop...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

confused said:


> 3>dont ever marry her. Not only will she walk all over you, she will also get ur mom's support to do so



Not even in dreams. But her and my parents talk occasionally about the marriage...

like..

If i go and tell my mom that she's scolding me... then my mom would say, let her..after all she is the girl you are gonna marry.

i will definitely run away from my house. If they force me to do so..

she always receives calls from the males that too.. from different persons. As, the gril came from HYD. 

BTW, time to install 'call recorder pro' in her phone.. hehehe...

just burnt a image of GTA:SA and broght my ps2 from the pile of the junk and dusted it...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Case closed? Probably not.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

let her return from cinema. I think it will be 9PM or so.

will update the situation after 9PM


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 24, 2009)

> C2Q Q8200,DG45ID,4GB 800Mhz RAM,550W PSU,*500GB SATA HDD*,22X DVDwriter,VG1930wm,



500 Gb hard disk and only place for objectionable content is desktop / recycle bin. Then you definitely need some help.

my advice would be
1.create a partition of small size (15 - 20 gb). change drive letter to u: (or any other free ending alphabets)
2. Copy all of your valuable collection there. 
3. Use tweak ui and hide the drive. 
4. Hide the TweakUI.


----------



## Lucifer (Jul 24, 2009)

You have no idea how hard it was for me to control my fingers from typing out a remark. I have a suggestion, nows the perfect chance to upgrade - buy another PC. This'll work, unless she has 4 hands


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome thread made my day too. Update us after 9. Hope you dont get pawned by a girl dude.   that to on your own pc.Whom you 'may' have to marry. Lol. Sad. man. sad.


----------



## staticsid (Jul 24, 2009)

Again, big - lol ha ha ha !

I too had to exercise a lot of restraint from posting all this while

This is seriously one of the funniest threads i've read in a long time ! lol

Oh but i wouldn't advice this though - "time to install 'call recorder pro' in her phone.. hehehe...". IT'S WRONG


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

*click* Only 38 more minutes to go.

*kkkrrrrrrrrr*

 Awaiting status update. 8)

*kkkrrrrrrrrr*

Over and out. *click*


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Not even in dreams. But her and my parents talk occasionally about the marriage...
> 
> like..
> 
> ...



what more do you want. Gamer wife is near-impossible to find. buy another PC and keep playing multiplayer games for rest of your life.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

bond babai, I don't even think that girl as my wife. You know how it feels when there is a doubt about her verginity. I heard many of members here yelling that gals from metros/cosmos who have BF are almost not virgins...



They came home. It seems that they haven't been to cinema but shopping. My mother is calling all to dinner. Don't know what will be the situation. Right now i'm going to have my dinner. I don't want to hear that she has seen that content in the recycle bin.It would be most embarrassing thing in my life.

will be back in 10 mins..


||PAUSE||


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2009)

Mard Bann aur use chaar chante lagaa and if you cant do that, then marry her, you miserable coward 

You are not confessing but it seems *you have a soft corner for her*, isnt it? Otherwise you wouldnt have tolerated her bossy behaviour.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Friggin' hell, I hope you've at least not named that folder 'MY BIG FAT FOLDER OF P0RN', all in caps.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

hehe okay. don't think that way (virginity) and don't listen to those urban/metro talk. Always have belief and respect the one's that is close to you, whatever they do. Don't do anything foolish!!!!


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> she always receives calls from the males that too.. from different persons. As, the gril came from [B]HYD.[/B]



This is enough to black-mail her....And not all hyd girls are that type


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2009)

*Time to check whether you have male instinct*

Friggin' hell, I hope you've at least not named that folder '*MY BIG FAT FOLDER OF PRACTICAL REVISION PAPERS*', all in caps.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

^


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

lol...Im didn't even downloaded a po*r movie till now on my PC....(Thank's to my bro)


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2009)

*LOL!*


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 24, 2009)

Anorion said:


> shift+delete Windows\System32


Hahaha... I had the exact same thoughts...


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2009)

@vamsikrishna919 Sorry, but couldn't control laughter reading all the replies and comments !!!!

And I was about to type - Where is iMav when someone need help in hiding 'important files'



Keep us updated. Have your dinner fast.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 24, 2009)

Hahahahaha........ one of the funniest threads I've read in a while. Vamsi babu, time thommidaindi. Situation emi?  We are all eagerly waiting


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

Tell her to watch TV serials....Bidaai is aired on Star Plus now and watch Uttaran at 10:00 PM on Colors.


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2009)

@Disc_Junkie

Whatabout Rakhi ka Swayamwar  ? ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

guys... Lot happened during the dinner...I will explain in a meaning full way,

ME: (eating silently like a dog)

li'l cousin(male): why are you eating that fast. Eat slowly.

ME: pilla nayala, shutup

Mother: why are you scolding the poor kid? 

gal: He seems to be in frustration..

Mother: Are you?

Me: I'm not. Why should I?

gal: then, i should tell you that i've seen the recycle bin..

me: WTF...(my heart stopped for a moment)

li'l cousin: what is recycle bin? It's a movie? how is it?

gal: actually it's a movie but with gore. Children should not see it..
(my mother left to kitchen)

me:w..w..wh..wha...what have you seen?

gal: The contents you are put there?

me: i..i..ha.haaa...i think it's empty.

gal: don't fake. I saw.And stop wetting your pants.I'm not a n00b to tell those things to   your mother.

me: what are you talking about?
(my mother just came to us to take a vessel to kitchen )
gal: well, i have to say then 'p0rno'

by hearing that my mother asked, "what is p0rno, is it a movie?"

gal: it's a song.
(my mother left)

li'l cousin: i want to hear that song.

me: shut up! have you opened the files?

gal: i have seen names. to my curiosity i opened it and happened to know about those after i watched first two minutes. Are you nuts! you keep such things right on the desktop? what would be the situation if your mother would have seen them while i was opening.

me: i forgot to move them..

gal: then, atleast you should have said to me that don't open the recycle bin it contains my personal data..

me: i thought telling so, will not make sense.

i'll cousin: i want to know what you both are talking about. Is the song that good? I want it to hear ASAP

we all finished our dinner. And i enabled DXdiag and said to that girl to go and play GTA:SA and said that i will tell some interesting cheats too..

she said, she is tired and wants to sleep. And she will know about the cheats tomorrow.And said to not carried away from those. And said that she will never tell about his thing to my mom.

now.. my li'l cousin is forcing me to play the 'p0rno' song. played 'Paranoid' by black sabbath. And he too left for bed.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

@din: ROFL!


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL LOL 

Is there anything like - Thread of the month ? May be thread of the year ? 

This need a FIVE star rating

ROTFL


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> now.. my li'l cousin is forcing me to play the 'p0rno' song. played 'Paranoid' by black sabbath. And he too left for bed.



OMG ROFLMAO!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

It's good that she kept your secret. And you keep her's too. Since she is here for a vacation, you better teach her how play new games and have a nice time. later, the PC is all yours right?

And now, you better move those Paranoid SONGS to some safe place and lock them.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

*EPIC!!!*


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

hehe. yes. Am lucky in one way. I have 4 cousins and none of them play PC games


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright now, dispose of your p0rn folder this instant!!! You don't want to keep anything on your PC that could lead you to trouble in case your cousin loses her temper with you!!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn Vamsi.. this is best thread of the decade.. Thinkdigit 3.0 perhaps.. my cousins were also hooked up to Orkut and other social networking site.. then i deleted the option of Windows from the GRUB and edited the */etc/hosts* file and redirected all the www.orkut.com etc etc URLs to Google.. and said to them ISP has blocked social networking at our home as Dad is an ex-armymen.. I use this trick everytime my cousin comes to our home..


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

Time to show your patients ...*Vamsi anna oka sametha gurtho chindi...|aaku kavalanu kunte thokka vacchindanta|*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

@Vamsi She's not as bad as you told. Any other gal would have told everything to your mom. Do as Desiibond said.

Even though my cousins play some games but they never ask me to let them play on my PC.


----------



## Coool (Jul 24, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> Hahahahaha........ one of the funniest threads I've read in a while. Vamsi babu, time thommidaindi. Situation emi?  We are all eagerly waiting



 wow telugu...


----------



## hellknight (Jul 24, 2009)

and no need of trouble incase she blackmails you for porn.. just tell that you also watched that, so you're also a culprit..  Be bold damn it..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

That girl came here again and told me that "I could have remained silent during the dinner, but i want to tell you that i know. Actually, i don't want to see the recyclebin to know that you see porno. Every boy these days do. Actually i've seen this dung couple or twice in my friend' mobile. It is something that you can't resist in teenage."

feeling shy, i remained silent.

she put her hand on my shoulder and told again-"Don't worry i won't tell any one. I'm a teenager too"

I said, thanks.

she smiled at me. told me "Good Night" and left to bed. After seeing strangly towards the ps2.

Now, i can see an angel in her..


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2009)

After 2 days ...

Vamsi and whole family having dinner together with more cousins.

Lil cousin : Switch on the PC, Lets play porno

Vamsi : WTF. Shut up.

Lil cousin : You played it on the other day, why not now ?

Others : OMG


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

^ So, you intend to marry her now?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

din said:


> After 2 days ...
> 
> Vamsi and whole family having dinner together with more cousins.
> 
> ...



LOL!!!


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2009)

I see Vamsi posting in another long thread (Read : Cool G5) very soon


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 24, 2009)

i think its enough now.also the dramatic conversation created by vamski seems soo epic fake.

THIS THREAD IS FAKE.THE GAL IS FAKE.HIS ENGLISH IS FAKE . WE NEED MORE THREADS LIKE THIS B-D


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Cupid strikes again!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

and then news flashes on TV9:

police raided shops containing porno a.k.a Bluefilm material. 

and director says "lights, camera, action"


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2009)

Dude considering that she knows where you store your p0rn & that your parents are contemplating a relationship between the 2 of you & the fact that you 2 have definitely something going on here .... you know where I'm heading at, right?

*ROFLOLMAO*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

you can find irony in my pain. But the fear i felt today when she said "I saw your recycle bin" would be almost equal to the fear of death.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> she put her hand on my shoulder and told again-"Don't worry i won't tell any one. I'm a teenager too"
> 
> I said, thanks.
> 
> ...




Now that's like a good brother and sister!


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2009)

Haan toh keeping such stuff in Recycle Bin is like telling anyone who knows the difference between right click & left click where your stash is!

We kept p0rn in the recycle bin back in 1990s!


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2009)

*hahahaha niaaaaaa *


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Now that's like a good brother and sister!


 Why don't I see any brother-sister love?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> i think its enough now.also the dramatic conversation created by vamski seems soo epic fake.
> 
> THIS THREAD IS FAKE.THE GAL IS FAKE.HIS ENGLISH IS FAKE . WE NEED MORE THREADS LIKE THIS B-D



dude, just p!ss off.

i'm not here wasting my bandwidth to tell you some jokes. do you know what's my bandwidth utilization now 2059 out of 1560 MB. I just started the thread today morning to keep the girl away from computer. But now it has turned against me. Are you telling that i've created it? hahaha.. joke of the year i think.

This ain't goona increase even my posts count. I just want to keep quite now. coz, now i'm really frustrated. I came to TDF so that some one would sooth me.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 24, 2009)

^^


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2009)

Yaar Vamsi, yes, we all made fun of you. But do not worry. It happens. If I remember correctly, last time it was one Ajay. iMav had to write a tutorial on how to hide files in that thread.

Do not take all these seriously. Take it easy. Now you people know each other very well, no problems.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

LMAO!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> dude, just p!ss off.
> 
> i'm not here wasting my bandwidth to tell you some jokes. do you know what's my bandwidth utilization now 2059 out of 1560 MB. I just started the thread today morning to keep the girl away from computer. But now it has turned against me. Are you telling that i've created it? hahaha.. joke of the year i think.
> 
> This ain't goona increase even my posts count. I just want to keep quite now. coz, now i'm really frustrated. I came to TDF so that some one would sooth me.


 
We all understand your pain, only that we see a humorous side.

Dude in all honesty, I've commented on this forum after months, please keep us updated. @ratedsuperstar shut up you n00b!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Vamsi, don't let the detractors diminish your spirit. The brotherhood stands united with you.

Safety and peace, my friend!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 24, 2009)

Abey kam maaro iski yaar.. 
Chill dude.. it happens yaar..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 24, 2009)

FOD to every1 who's interested in this


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

Are we done yet? Vamsi is cool with the gal now. Gal seems to have settled down a bit. Little cousin has listened to pr0n and slept. PS2 is all ready to get fried from tomorrow. Vamsi has regained the control of his PC.

Happy ending. Is it?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> guys... Lot happened during the dinner...I will explain in a meaning full way,
> 
> ME: (eating silently like a dog)
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......
     

What did I tell you eh? Remember?

Got to say you have been PWNed Big time.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't know how the situation would be tomorrow. Will post what will happen..

good night guys. 

taken lot of things today..

can't take any more..

bye..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

Keep up the good work. Main to vaibhavtek ke samay me active nahin tha. Par kam se kam Vamsi ke waqt to active hoon.


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 24, 2009)

now remember to remove the 'hot coffee'if u have downloaded the gta:sa. btw, what mission / city
is she in?


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Are we done yet? Vamsi is cool with the gal now. Gal seems to have settled down a bit. Little cousin has listened to pr0n and slept. PS2 is all ready to get fried from tomorrow. Vamsi has regained the control of his PC.
> 
> Happy ending. Is it?



Classic end.

Vamsi, we are all with you. Go to sleep now, have a nice weekend.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Sleep well, give your mind some rest now!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

BTW Vamsi if you are using Firefox or Opera, don't forget to close the tabs. 

Imagine if she sees this thread.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2009)

If 'the one who shall not be named' sees this thread then Vamsi might confront his doom


----------



## Lucifer (Jul 24, 2009)

Classic! I see tender surrender here...
Yeah...happy ending. Damn! - I thought those only happened in Bangkok.


----------



## Lucifer (Jul 24, 2009)

Classic! I see tender surrender here...
Yeah...happy ending. Damn! - I thought those only happened in Bangkok.


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2009)

How come he can marry his maternal cousin (maama's daughter)?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 24, 2009)

OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....

I literally fell off the chair... am I still on earth??!! Is this still the same Thinkdigit forums I used to visit??!!!! Dude... this thread is classic...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

ico said:


> How come he can marry his maternal cousin (maama's daughter)?



I was wondering the same.
At least under the Hindu Marriage Act he can't AFAIK. Though there's a line which tells something about customs exception or something like that.  
Maybe different customs in South India?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

Here we go:


			
				Hindu Marriage Act said:
			
		

> (g)"degrees of prohibited relationship " - two persons are said to be within the "degrees of prohibited relationship"-
> 
> (I) if one is a lineal ascendant of the other; or
> 
> ...



Though this line is worth noticing


> *(iv) the parties are not within the degrees of prohibited relationship unless the custom or usage governing each of them permits of a marriage between the two;*



BTW Infra, kindly snip your post since it increases horizontal scrolling.


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2009)

@Liverpool_fan and @ico

In Kerala, it is perfectly alright for a person to marry his Mom's Bro's Son. Called 'Muracherukkan' in malayalam. I think this is very common among Hindus in south India. 

And I do not think it is against any rules / acts.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I've seen it in Karnataka too.


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG .....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OM FG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.. ...OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....OMFG.....
> 
> I literally fell off the chair... am I still on earth??!! Is this still the same Thinkdigit forums I used to visit??!!!! Dude... this thread is classic...


 I was gonna send you this link on fb & was certain of such a reply


----------



## nvidia (Jul 24, 2009)

Now the only thing thats stopping him from marrying her are her boyfriends


----------



## utsav (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> guys... Lot happened during the dinner...I will explain in a meaning full way,
> 
> ME: (eating silently like a dog)
> 
> ...



I hav a song named porno. I can mail that to u if u want  .just pm me ur email id. Not joking ,its really a good song


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

nvidia said:


> Now the only thing thats stopping him from marrying her are her boyfriends



 lool!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 24, 2009)

utsav said:


> I hav a song named porno. I can mail that to u if u want  .just pm me ur email id. Not joking ,its really a good song



Have you sung it?


----------



## Xmen360 (Jul 24, 2009)

Vamsi.... waiting for the sun to rise tomorrow for your anticipated news..!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 24, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> BTW Infra, kindly snip your post since it increases horizontal scrolling.


Dude... six pages of posts!!! and the topic seems to go nowhere.. from the original "problem" the discussion is all about this guy's marriage now!!!!!



iMav said:


> I was gonna send you this link on fb & was certain of such a reply


This thread is on fb links??!!!! zomg...


----------



## utsav (Jul 24, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Have you sung it?



Its a song damnit . Go to google and search for Porno (24Groves Radio)-ms.mp3 ,then u wil get d song. 

Tu toh meri dhone pe tula hua hai


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 24, 2009)

OMFG, within 2 days this thread already has reached 6 pages. I don't have time or patience to read it all through, so someone tell me in a nutshell, WTF is going on?


----------



## Aspire (Jul 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> well, i have only a few minutes...
> 
> this is the situation..
> 
> ...





wtf?????

Just bash up the system.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 25, 2009)

The little cousin is the best who keeps wanting to listen to the p0rn song. Btw best of luck vamsi. Seems like this has a happy ending.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> OMFG, within 2 days this thread already has reached 6 pages. I don't have time or patience to read it all through, so someone tell me in a nutshell, WTF is going on?


Vamsi's cousin(gal) was pwning him bad...playing GTA on his PC 24x7 and asking him to fu(k off.
Vamsi was depressed cause his PC was seized by a gal.
Vamsi's lil boy cousin is crazy for p0rn which he thinks is a song.
Vamsi's cousin is cool with Vamsi now as they got things settled.
Vamsi is relieved as he's got back the possession of his PC.
Vamsi's gal cousin will start frying vamsi's PS2 the following morning.

To be continued..........


----------



## Power UP (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahaha great thread  

Vamsi be bold dude i am sure everything will work out nicely. Already there is quite an understanding between u two

and do keep it coming


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 25, 2009)

Leave her alone and let her play what she wants. It would have been something of a concern if she was a 13 year old, but not so much for a 17 year old.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

I woke up for BSNL happy hours. Nothing happened. Till now. Don't know how will be the situation in this morning. 

BTW, the things i'm going to expect, she-playing GTA in ps2, me-sticking to TDF, 
li'l cousin: addicted to p0rno(paranoid).


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> OMFG, within 2 days this thread already has reached 6 pages. I don't have time or patience to read it all through, so someone tell me in a nutshell, WTF is going on?


 Cousin turns into Gamer cousin -> Guy has No PC access -> Guy gets absued by gamer cousin -> Parents thinking of marrying them -> Guy concerned about her virginity -> Gamer cousin finds porn -> tells mother its a song -> tells guy won't tell parents -> ... (to be continued)


----------



## Herbert The Pervert (Jul 25, 2009)

*pix.motivatedphotos.com/2009/5/12/633777295777221125-incest.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

i just woke up as she woken me up. She want to me accompany her in her jogging. I said, i can't . Gal said 'please'. MELTED.......

Going to jogging now. For the third time in my life. Don't know what conversation will be there in the jogging.... let's hope for the best. I've dusted my 3k nike shoes which i haven't used since 2 years. It doesn't fit me at all. So, she took it. I gotta jog with slippers, damn. I will post what we talked when we return from jogging.


----------

